# Need Plants ID for Crypts.



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Can someone please ID these Crypts. I believe there is a couple that are the same type of Crypts. I try to put them together and not sure if it is correct. I am no expert 

*1 & 5* - Same? (Brown looking with red/brown stripes)
*2 & 3 *- Same? (Green with bubble looking leaves, small and bigger plant next to each other)
*4 *- Brown/Bronze crypt? (Bunches of leaves)
*6 *- The one all the way in the back next to the black tube and crs.
*7* - In front of the black tube
*8* - The one that has funny looking leaves all wrinkly
*9 *- Next to the white tube/white mineral rock
*10 *- Far right next to the glass

Here is the video that should make it a little easier to ID them:

Crypts - YouTube

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

just fyi it's quite hard to tell with a video and also unless there's a distinct leaf pattern, determining the species would be almost impossible. 
but at 0:20 the plant you're focusing on is definitely c. wendtii brown
i can only hazard guesses at the other species. the first plant looks sort of like wendtii red and the other green ones are probably cryptocoryne lucens, cryptocoryne willisii, cryptocoryne parva
imo these all look like run of the mill Florida Aquatic Nursery plants... shouldn't be too hard to ID since there's nothing uncommon.


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try to get pictures.


----------

